# [SOLVED] Windows 8.1 Screen Saver timeout stuck at 1 min



## elesbb

Hello again everyone!

I have set my screen saver timeout to 1 minute awhile ago and now it won't allow me to change it to anything else. Even if i uncheck the "On resume, display logon screen" it still times out to 1 minute with "None" selected and the check box unchecked. After one minute of no activity, the log on screen is shown (after the lock screen).


I have tried everything except "Refreshing windows settings"

I am really annoyed and never had any troubles before. Google isn't helping either, everything Google showed I have tried. One things said about resetting security policies under user accounts but i do not have anything like that.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## joeten

*Re: Windows 8.1 Screen Saver timeout stuck at 1 min*

Hi did you see this post 



You may be at the wrong screen. You are most likely under PC Settings -> Accounts. The easiest way is to just press the windows key -> type: "user accounts" -> Reset Security Policies, located on the upper left hand side of the window.

Also found under:

Control Panel -> User Accounts and Family Security -> User Accounts

If it is not located under there then I believe that no changes have been made that require a reset, or you may have a different issue at hand other than an application enabling a 1 minute auto-lock feature onto your window's user account.

Good Luck.

Edited by ameier3030 Wednesday, October 01, 2014 11:37 PM

Wednesday, October 01, 2014 11:36 PM
Reply
|
Quote
Avatar of ameier3030
ameier303 
found here https://social.technet.microsoft.co...ange-screensaver-timeout?forum=w8itprogeneral


----------



## elesbb

*Re: Windows 8.1 Screen Saver timeout stuck at 1 min*



joeten said:


> Hi did you see this post
> 
> 
> 
> You may be at the wrong screen. You are most likely under PC Settings -> Accounts. The easiest way is to just press the windows key -> type: "user accounts" -> Reset Security Policies, located on the upper left hand side of the window.
> 
> Also found under:
> 
> Control Panel -> User Accounts and Family Security -> User Accounts
> 
> If it is not located under there then I believe that no changes have been made that require a reset, or you may have a different issue at hand other than an application enabling a 1 minute auto-lock feature onto your window's user account.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> Edited by ameier3030 Wednesday, October 01, 2014 11:37 PM
> 
> Wednesday, October 01, 2014 11:36 PM
> Reply
> |
> Quote
> Avatar of ameier3030
> ameier303
> found here https://social.technet.microsoft.co...ange-screensaver-timeout?forum=w8itprogeneral


Well, it is not there. I checked everywhere including an "Everywhere" search for "Reset Security Policies". 

So, if something else is causing this, how in the heck do I figure it out? lol I really haven't any ideas besides clean wipe of HDD :'( which I would HIGHLY not want to do.

What if I use Windows "Refresh PC" option? Think that could fix it? And I won't wipe my computer with that option right? I never had used it before.

And most of all, Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## joeten

*Re: Windows 8.1 Screen Saver timeout stuck at 1 min*

Hi, no a refresh or restore should not be as big a chore see the info here How to refresh, reset or restore your PC - Windows Help
A refresh can affect some installed programs.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Windows 8.1 Screen Saver timeout stuck at 1 min*

If you have Pro or Ultimate Windows go to Start/Search and type* gpedit.msc*, Right click the *gpedit *results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Group Policy Editor*, on the Left Panel, go to* User Configuration/Administrative Templates/Control Panel/Personalization/Enable Screen Saver* _Enable_ the Policy.


----------



## elesbb

*Re: Windows 8.1 Screen Saver timeout stuck at 1 min*



joeten said:


> Hi, no a refresh or restore should not be as big a chore see the info here How to refresh, reset or restore your PC - Windows Help
> A refresh can affect some installed programs.





spunk.funk said:


> If you have Pro or Ultimate Windows go to Start/Search and type* gpedit.msc*, Right click the *gpedit *results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Group Policy Editor*, on the Left Panel, go to* User Configuration/Administrative Templates/Control Panel/Personalization/Enable Screen Saver* _Enable_ the Policy.


I had tried that with editing the Group Policy Editor. I still couldn't change the timeout under the standard screen saver dialog. I then changed the timeout in the Group Policy Editor, the timeout said "ten minutes" in the standard dialog however it still shut off after 1 minute of inactivity.

I am going to try the refresh but if that doesn't work I don't know what to do. Prolly start by uninstalling recently installed apps (which aren't many). I would really hate to completely wipe my SDD -.- 

Thanks guys for all your answers. I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## elesbb

*Re: Windows 8.1 Screen Saver timeout stuck at 1 min*

Thank you guys so much!

I took some time to browse through the GPE (I had a feeling something inside there was overriding my personalization settings) and found 

"Interactive Logon: Machine Inactivity Timeout" 

and that was set to 60 seconds. 

So all is solved yay 

Thanks guys!


----------



## joeten

Glad it is sorted.


----------



## spunk.funk

I'm glad Group Policy Editor worked for you.


----------

